# BLACK GOLD



## APBcustoms (Dec 10, 2014)

first off this is posted here instead of recent finds because I want open commenting. So I was at that place that had the yardsale today and saw logs I thought one was desert itonwood then when I pulled it out I saw that it had black heartwood. I bought these for only $5 each. I'm almost positive it's african blackwood if not its ebony so win win for me

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2014)

What wood- i do not see any wood- i think it is imaginary wood- no pics no wood--


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 10, 2014)

Pictures Austin! You killing me!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2014)

I saw it on Instagram. It is junk wood. I'll give you $10 each

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 10, 2014)

I got excited when the lady said $5 each i almost fainted. I shook her hand and tried my best not to freak out haha. Sorry for forgetting photos I'm all jacked up on my find.


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow! That's amazing! I see bowls! Haha great find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 10, 2014)

Good for you Austin ! I'm guessing you bought all she had ?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2014)

Whoa daddy that's a rare find exotic logs for $5 each. What's the back story on that did her hubby die and he was a wood hoarder or something like that?

It's a good thing you posted this and not Henry I would believe he paid $500 each and was saying he paid $5 just to look like a genius . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 10, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Good for you Austin ! I'm guessing you bought all she had ?



Indeed I did


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Whoa daddy that's a rare find exotic logs for $5 each. What's the back story on that did her hubby die and he was a wood hoarder or something like that?



That's exactly the back story actually I've bought boatloads of curly maple and mahogany I got a slab today that's 2.5 inches thick about 7 inches wide and 5.5 foot tall for $5 also


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2014)

Poor fella he's turning over in his grave that she's giving his wood away. 

His thinking:

_Dang woman is giving all my treasure away for peanuts!_

Her thinking:

_He spent more time in his shop with all this damned wood I hope he's turning over in his grave seeing me sell it for peanuts!_

Austin's thinking:

_I'm staying married to my wood to heck with ever marrying a woman!_

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 10, 2014)

Score!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Austin's thinking:
> 
> _I'm staying married to my wood to heck with ever marrying a woman!_



That couldn't be more true lol


----------



## SENC (Dec 10, 2014)

GREAT buy! 

Reminds me of my favorite woodworker/woodhoarder quip... my biggest fear is that after I die my wife will sell my tools/wood for what she thinks I paid for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> GREAT buy!
> 
> Reminds me of my favorite woodworker/woodhoarder quip... my biggest fear is that after I die my wife will sell my tools/wood for what she thinks I paid for them.


Well let me know when you do so I can get in line for your tools.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I saw it on Instagram. It is junk wood. I'll give you $10 each



I'm not going to stand for you getting screwed like that. I'll give you $15. I got your back Austin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sell Mortimer! Sell,sell,sell!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2014)

Oy....can I be jealous? I like to think I can....

Nice find....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 10, 2014)

I see you fell for the old "one shoe" trick. They sell you one shoe or throw it in as a bonus. Then when you realize you need the matching shoe, they sock you for half your 401K. Unless you are an amputee in which case I profusely apologize.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 11, 2014)

Gotta be one of the best yardsale gloats ever!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TimR (Dec 11, 2014)

Great find Austin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Cut it up and send all of your WB family a blank for Christmas. Ho Ho Ho.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 11, 2014)

Wowzers... That's definitely a once in a lifetime score! Awesome grab, Austin! If I were in your shoes (and I wish I was!), I'd hang on to them as investment wood. There'll always be a market for it.

Of course, I'd probably also cut one of the logs up and share it with everybody who's posted in this thread, lol!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 11, 2014)

> Of course, I'd probably also cut one of the logs up and share it with everybody who's posted in this thread



An extremely wise and nobel idea that Austin should definitely implement.


----------

